# Antique/Weekend Markets in Turin



## Jakkiwi (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey there
I am a New Zealander newly living in Pogno near Lake Orta and keen to meet english speaking people interested in antique markets. I am free weekends only at this stage. I can come down to Turin by train no problem. I also love live music and galleries and cafe culture. Thanks Jackie.


----------

